# are intps robots



## dontknow98 (Dec 31, 2013)

it seems when talking with people on their types that they think intps have no feelings and that everything is logical and that feelings don't affect us at all. have any other intps come across this


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

dontknow98 said:


> it seems when talking with people on their types that they think intps have no feelings and that everything is logical and that feelings don't affect us at all. have any other intps come across this


Not really. We're just not in touch with many emotions, with introverted feeling being out weakest function.

I'm a depressive person negative emotions are the only ones that I can seem to feel that often. I'm not always depressed but even when I'm somewhat happy/content, there's always a hint of grey to life for me.

INTP's tend to be a lot friendlier than a lot of personality types, though, or at least less cruel or judgmental.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe sometimes they come across as robots, but only because either it hasn't occurred to them to learn how to socialise properly, or they are just not interested in doing it.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

No, in my mind INTPs are very logical but in a bumbly, klutzy, sad panda sort of way. In my mind ISTPs are more robotic.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

INTPs talk about humans as if they aren't one lol


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I dunno, I saw an INTP openly cry once. It was pretty weird.


----------



## goguma (Jan 3, 2014)

My brother is an INTP. He's pretty friendly and funny (if in a good mood) for the people he likes. I don't know how he reacts to people he doesn't care/like...
For most people INTPs are most likely to be like robots because they don't care about them... But if you're someone close to them, they behave very differently, in my opinion.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

I'd like to think not; I have feelings, but I have to either (a) be in a good mood or (b) trust you, like you, or be somehow interested for you to see them (also: if someone just comes up and starts talking to me, I tend to be friendly).


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

This sums it up roud:


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

Bullshit.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Haziq Mir said:


> Bullshit.


----------



## Ludobois (Nov 18, 2013)

KraChZiMan said:


> tumblr_msn69iFfUW1qz9idvo1_500.png
> 
> This sums it up roud:


lol not totally accurate but made me laugh! Nice one!


----------



## Ludobois (Nov 18, 2013)

No one is 100% one type indicator. And you can't easilly figure out if someone is an intravert.

This being said. If you get to know an INTP and talk about things that mater to them. You might find out there is a living fealling persone beneath the facade.

Every one feels, it's juste something some people keep for theire private life or small circle.


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

What a. robot I. am. Nah, of course not. We are not psychopaths. 
You know for instance Albert Einstein, he told people about compassion. :O


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

I think of the very stereotypical inferior-Fe as a very awkward Fe, in a sort of robot-like person, but in reality you'll find inferior-Fe's can employ this function quite successfully to be friendly and considerate. 

If you want to view it this way, try as a vantage point to compare to inferior-Se -- while often fairly under-developed, you'll see INJs' Se might derive a lot of satisfaction from attempted subtle cooking ventures, etc, etc.

But when it comes to a deeper integration of feeling into the psyche, the fourth-function-Fe types will struggle generally speaking. They may or may not hate shows of Fe -- that depends. People can have a positive or negative attitude towards their inferior, but the point is their T-dominance blocks proper integration of that function into the psyche.

The trouble is when they should be feeling, inferior F types will tend to have to bring in thinking if they're to have much hope.


----------



## red455hawk (Dec 30, 2013)

This is true at times. For example last week I walk into a room and a group of my friends all look at me and say, "guess what (insert friend's name) is engaged!" I look at them, then look at my friend, and coldly say congratulations then sit down. Needless to say it was pretty awkward. 

I knew that I didn't display the correct amount of excitement but I just couldn't channel it until I had processed the situation better. Usually INTPs are the friendlier of the rationals but sometimes we just don't feel anything and can't force our selves too in the moment


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

BlueberryCupcake said:


> What a. robot I. am. Nah, of course not. We are not psychopaths.
> You know for instance Albert Einstein, he told people about compassion. :O


I don't believe you. Prove that you're not a robot!


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

red455hawk said:


> This is true at times. For example last week I walk into a room and a group of my friends all look at me and say, "guess what (insert friend's name) is engaged!" I look at them, then look at my friend, and coldly say congratulations then sit down. Needless to say it was pretty awkward.
> 
> I knew that I didn't display the correct amount of excitement but I just couldn't channel it until I had processed the situation better. Usually INTPs are the friendlier of the rationals but sometimes we just don't feel anything and can't force our selves too in the moment


I think ENTPs tend to be more friendly than INTPs, but INTPs are more friendly than NTJs.


----------



## juilorain (Oct 29, 2013)

KraChZiMan said:


> I don't believe you. Prove that you're not a robot!


That's like trying to prove whether or not there are no WMDs in Iraq. INTPs are just as human as you are.

INTPs do have feelings, but they aren't adept users like you are. Most of the time the INTPs I have been around have shown me genuine feelings, but they are more childlike and pure. Besides, their Ti is enviable.



CourtneyJD said:


> I think ENTPs tend to be more friendly than INTPs, but INTPs are more friendly than NTJs.


That depends; ENTPs can be nice, but only if care about you/find value in someone. INTPs tend to have a kinder Fe than we who have developed it enough to use it to our advantage, which we often do. lol


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

juilorain said:


> That's like trying to prove whether or not there are no WMDs in Iraq. INTPs are just as human as you are.
> 
> INTPs do have feelings, but they aren't adept users like you are. Most of the time the INTPs I have been around have shown me genuine feelings, but they are more childlike and pure. Besides, their Ti is enviable.


Heyyyy I was being sarcastic.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Satan Claus said:


> INTPs talk about humans as if they aren't one lol


Hey, I kind of do that.
I make jokes about Americans and "white people".


----------



## juilorain (Oct 29, 2013)

Undoubtedly said:


> Hey, I kind of do that.
> I make jokes about Americans and "white people".


I think most NTs talk about humanity as if we aren't part of it. NTPs are generally misanthropic and disassociate, while NTJs actually act upon their misanthropy and change society. lol.

Love Bowie's song "I'm afraid of Americans" and I am one. Though, I do have to side with Bowie and, yes, I am afraid of Americans...or just don't take them seriously.


----------



## ponder (Dec 7, 2013)

The complete opposite, in fact.

I(S/N)TPs are constantly wrought by that inferior Fe. Ti may look robotic, but it's actually just concealing a juvenile and raw Fe underneath all the apathy.


----------



## hawaiicon20 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just wait until you talk to them about something they truly care about and then duck! No really...The tough nuts are the ones worth cracking!


----------



## ponder (Dec 7, 2013)

ISTPs and INTPs don't care about anything though, we're just cool like that.


But seriously, screw you INTJs and your ridiculous seer-like powers. I just want to do whatever and remain ignorant of the future consequences.


But seriously, I'm not serious. Maybe.


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

Well. um. my brother is an intp and he strikes me as one of the most sensitive people i know, and although he is scientific about the world that does not mean that what occurs does not deeply affect him... in other words, while he understands the facts, emotional reactions strike him as a surprise, and thus he is more hurt by bad things, etc. yeah idk just my input.... the other intp i know is a girl and she is not robotic at all and is actually very sociable and understanding so. i dont know i would not say intps are robotic as far as i know. from what i can tell they are actually very thoughtful, but on their own terms.


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

Undoubtedly said:


> Hey, I kind of do that.
> I make jokes about Americans and "white people".


I sincerely hope everyone does that because if you take yourself too seriously you risk not seeing your own flaws. i would be so scared if a white/american person never made fun of white people or americans because, just like everyone else, we are very flawed. :frustrating:


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

essiechan said:


> I sincerely hope everyone does that because if you take yourself too seriously you risk not seeing your own flaws. i would be so scared if a white/american person never made fun of white people or americans because, just like everyone else, we are very flawed. :frustrating:


Yeah, though admittedly, I typically just make fun of the stereotypes I don't really "get".
For example. Nutella.


*sighs* White people.

Haha that's basically what it's like.
I'd rather eat the fried chicken. I guess my tiny percent of African makes a difference. haha


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

Undoubtedly said:


> Yeah, though admittedly, I typically just make fun of the stereotypes I don't really "get".
> For example. Nutella.
> 
> 
> ...


is there really a nutella stereotype... i need to do some reading up.


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

essiechan said:


> Well. um. my brother is an intp and he strikes me as one of the most sensitive people i know, and although he is scientific about the world that does not mean that what occurs does not deeply affect him... in other words, while he understands the facts, emotional reactions strike him as a surprise, and thus he is more hurt by bad things, etc. yeah idk just my input.... the other intp i know is a girl and she is not robotic at all and is actually very sociable and understanding so. i dont know i would not say intps are robotic as far as i know. from what i can tell they are actually very thoughtful, but on their own terms.



That's the thing with inferior Fe. f-dom/auxs learn really early to deal with emotions. IxTPs are depressed little thinkers.(;


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts (Dec 2, 2013)

It's not that INTPs are robots. It's that we want to become robots. The difference is in the fact that our minds perceive many qualities associated with a computer or artificial intelligence as superior and qualities associated with being a human as inferior. 

And we try to mimic this behavior, preferring to see ourselves as detached, impersonal and logical. This has an effect on how we appear externally to people. I think some of the supposed INTPs that have been described here are mistypes, as being very sociable or sensitive is in conflict with any description of an INTP.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

dontknow98 said:


> it seems when talking with people on their types that they think intps have no feelings and that everything is logical and that feelings don't affect us at all. have any other intps come across this


Talking with all people or some people? People, inclusive of what that term suggests, tend to have varied views.

And not all of them homogenous, let alone sane.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

CorrosiveThoughts said:


> It's not that INTPs are robots. It's that we want to become robots. The difference is in the fact that our minds perceive many qualities associated with a computer or artificial intelligence as superior and qualities associated with being a human as inferior.
> 
> And we try to mimic this behavior, preferring to see ourselves as detached, impersonal and logical. This has an effect on how we appear externally to people. I think some of the supposed INTPs that have been described here are mistypes, as being very sociable or sensitive is in conflict with any description of an INTP.


I have started pretending that there is an interface in front of my eyes wherein I can take notes, analyze my surroundings, and so on. It's... it's just weird and creepy.

Tell me I'm not the only one who does this.


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts (Dec 2, 2013)

Haziq Mir said:


> I have started pretending that there is an interface in front of my eyes wherein I can take notes, analyze my surroundings, and so on. It's... it's just weird and creepy.
> 
> Tell me I'm not the only one who does this.


I think it'd be useful to have a HUD that's constantly displaying information on your vital signs, surroundings etc.

I've been pretending that I can take any object from my environment and view it in a 360-degree wire-frame mode, while my mind lists all the information I've ever acquired on it. That has to be pretty weird.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

CorrosiveThoughts said:


> I think it'd be useful to have a HUD that's constantly displaying information on your vital signs, surroundings etc.
> 
> I've been pretending that I can take any object from my environment and view it in a 360-degree wire-frame mode, while my mind lists all the information I've ever acquired on it. That has to be pretty weird.


Augmented Reality will get us there.

About the last part – I often try to view myself in 3rd person view, thinking what it would be like for others to talk to me. I've only told a select few people about this and they all think I am crazy.


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts (Dec 2, 2013)

Haziq Mir said:


> Augmented Reality will get us there.
> 
> About the last part – I often try to view myself in 3rd person view, thinking what it would be like for others to talk to me. I've only told a select few people about this and they all think I am crazy.


I can do that sometimes. If only I had a more powerful visual imagination, I'm better with words.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

juilorain said:


> I think most NTs talk about humanity as if we aren't part of it. NTPs are generally misanthropic and disassociate, while NTJs actually act upon their misanthropy and change society. lol.
> 
> Love Bowie's song "I'm afraid of Americans" and I am one. Though, I do have to side with Bowie and, yes, I am afraid of Americans...or just don't take them seriously.


I think that may have to do with taking a step back and approaching it from a more abstract/objective perspective. It's generally very hard to discuss a large group if you have to over-fit the model to account for every little difference.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

Scelerat said:


> I think that may have to do with taking a step back and approaching it from a more abstract/objective perspective. It's generally very hard to discuss a large group if you have to over-fit the model to account for every little difference.


Don't base the criteria merely on details. 

If you did, as everything is technically unique, the concept of any group, even humanity itself, is void.

Limiting yourself to details rather than incorporating the capacity for abstraction sometimes isn't merely useless, it is intellectually self-destructive.


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

dontknow98 said:


> it seems when talking with people on their types that they think intps have no feelings and that everything is logical and that feelings don't affect us at all. have any other intps come across this


WARNING !!!

Incomming post about feelings detected.
Orders are to terminate.
To all INTP, initiatie Attack Protocol 23.












Satan Claus said:


> INTPs talk about humans as if they aren't one lol


That's not true, you humans generalizare everything

Seriously though we use to talk about humans in 3rd person because we can't relate very much with most of them. And we may seem cold and distant like robots to some people because the way our mind works can be associated rather with an artificial intelligence like computers due to our Dominant Introverted Thinking than the mind of the majority of humans. But that's only how we may appear externally to people but there's far more than this inside an INTP, we usually only show 10% of ourselves to other people, most INTP are HSP.


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

Haziq Mir said:


> About the last part – I often try to view myself in 3rd person view, thinking what it would be like for others to talk to me. I've only told a select few people about this and they all think I am crazy.


I do that too. It's not crazy in my opinion.


----------

